# ECU update Audi TTRS (30E3)



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Just dropped the car off to Audi for a service and they mentioned there's an ECU update to do. So l queried what that was and they said if l changed from comfort to say dynamic the exhaust would remain as-is (instead of opening up the valves when switching to dynamic). Seemed like a pointless update so l asked them not to touch the ECU.

Thought owners might want to know in case you're not advised of the ECU update.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

The valves aren't fully open all the time in Dynamic right now either.
I know the soundaktor increases.. but the valves open up after 3k RPM I believe


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far as I know (and tested), the RS is not sound aktuator equipped.
the ECU update (30E3) is to reduce the exhaust sound/noise by changing the exhaust valve opening pattern.
When the update is operative, the flaps will be

closed in comfort (in D and neither in S)
closed in Auto (D)
open in individual, but only if "engine sound" is set in dynamic
closed at each engine start, doesn't matter in which mode you are
Also, the RS typical "bang" at engine start is drastically reduced (probably because the flaps are closed)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't know how is UK legislation related matter, but if you can, just skip the update (in Italy at the moment there are no legal consequences, in Germany apparently the current interpretation is that without the update the car won't pass the MOT and then it will be stopped from circulating. No info from Spain and France)


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

En France, the update is cancelled.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

kevin#34 said:


> as far as I know (and tested), the RS is not sound aktuator equipped.
> the ECU update (30E3) is to reduce the exhaust sound/noise by changing the exhaust valve opening pattern.
> When the update is operative, the flaps will be
> 
> ...


That's more detailed than the garage told me.

I hope it doesn't fail UK MOT later.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Erty said:


> En France, the update is cancelled.


cancelled by who?
sounds strange that a market recall decided by the manufacturer can be cancelled by Audi subsidiary (i.e. Audi France)


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

By Audi (AG or France ??). Six weeks ago, the 30E3 recall was mentioned on this Website. Now it has disappeared...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if so, very good for all of you French RS-guys!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

When l came to collect the car the service lady pulled me over to another area of the showroom (thought huh that was unusual). She asked me to sign a disclaimer, at that point l realised it was a recall (at no point was l advised of this prior). Also this is not listed when you search for recalls in the UK.

There's still only one recall:






AUDI TT 2017 - Check vehicle recalls - GOV.UK







www.check-vehicle-recalls.service.gov.uk





So why say it is a recall then??


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the recall was (is) not listed in the Audi Italian site neither, but if you insert the VIN on the gerrman site, it will


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

tt3600 said:


> When l came to collect the car the service lady pulled me over to another area of the showroom (thought huh that was unusual). She asked me to sign a disclaimer, at that point l realised it was a recall (at no point was l advised of this prior). Also this is not listed when you search for recalls in the UK.
> 
> There's still only one recall:
> 
> ...


AFAIK, DVLA only list safety recalls so I doubt one to make the exhaust quieter would be listed.


----------



## 2Y2Y (12 mo ago)

I did the update here is SA, worst thing to do. advise against it purly due to to the new exhuast flap operations. Ross-tech needs to come out with coding asap


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't think you can easily change the flap activation pattern by VCDS, since it his written in the ECU (that's why Audi reflashed your ECU). Alternative can be an additional module like the ASR or Cete. I bought the ASR one, but not yet arrived, so I can't give you any feedback


----------



## 2Y2Y (12 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> I don't think you can easily change the flap activation pattern by VCDS, since it his written in the ECU (that's what Audi reflahsed your ECU). Alternative can be an additional module like the ASR or Cete. I bought the ASR one, but not yet arrived, so I can't give you any feedback


thanks mate, yesh but thats soo much of money tho, I just cant justify it you know ...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, very expensive considering it's just a box with some chips inside, 4 connectors and a couple of wires...
but I had no alternative, since mine is a 2020 and therefore with a start&stop (it's driving me crazy) that can't be deactivated as usual via VCDS/OBD 11, so 2 birds (flaps open and start&stop inactive) with one stone 
I have been lucky in finding it on ebay.de for less than half of the price…


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Just had a call from Audi to MOT the car and they mentioned this ECU update yet again despite rejecting it previously and signing a form.

They tried to pass it off as a recall then l told them there's no recall showing on the GOV site (https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/) then they said no it's not actually a recall it's a service schedule!

WTH.

Be interesting to know if anyone else is having the same question asked?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone know if the exhaust control is changed via a remap like stage 1 maps etc


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Danny1 said:


> Anyone know if the exhaust control is changed via a remap like stage 1 maps etc


No but some companies like DMS offer exhaust flap 'tuning' alongside a Stage 1, as well as increased 'pops and bangs' that nearly all will do.

Mentioned in this vid...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, the flaps are controlled by the ECU, therefore the ECU will be flashed with a new map version. If the current map isn't the OEM one, the revised map cannot be uploaded (it is necessary to upload the original file before)



Danny1 said:


> Anyone know if the exhaust control is changed via a remap like stage 1 maps etc


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, the flaps are controlled by the ECU, therefore the ECU will be flashed with a new map version. If the current map isn't the OEM one, the revised map cannot be uploaded (it is necessary to upload the original file before)


So say I go for a Racingline OEM+ stage 1 they could in theory change the valve characteristics as well as pops/bangs crackles etc whatever you wanted really. I will message them and see what they can do.


----------



## motodenta (Sep 16, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, very expensive considering it's just a box with some chips inside, 4 connectors and a couple of wires...
> but I had no alternative, since mine is a 2020 and therefore with a start&stop (it's driving me crazy) that can't be deactivated as usual via VCDS/OBD 11, so 2 birds (flaps open and start&stop inactive) with one stone
> I have been lucky in finding it on ebay.de for less than half of the price…


Start sop can be removed with a cheap £35 module plug and play.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sure, but it can't control the exhaust flaps


----------

